# Instagram Malfunction



## morganmccole (Jan 12, 2021)

When I went to go on my Instagram today it said my account was “temporarily locked” I made my account with my previous phone number. So it says that it’s sending a verification code to my old number, and I have no way of receiving it. And there is no option to change the numbers. So basically I’m gonna lose all my data if I can’t get back in. Help


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

morganmccole said:


> When I went to go on my Instagram today it said my account was "temporarily locked"


Hi, what was the reason that the account was 'temporarily locked'?


----------

